
The FBI v. Apple isn’t at all the way you think it is - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2016/02/19/the-fbi-v-apple-isnt-at-all-the-way-you-think-it-is/
======
bediger4000
An interesting, if improbable, theory.

My own thought is that the FBI's efforts are just what they seem to be: an
attempt to use an emotional event to push a legislative agenda (mandated
access to all data, even encrypted data, which means backdoors, or key escrow
or some such dumbness) that otherwise wouldn't pass the laugh test.

I don't see why Apple is being so vehement in this, since such backdoors or
key escrow or whatever is definitely a good thing for them and other big
corporations. First, the burden of security is off them: they can always blame
the backdoors, instead of the current situation, where they have to use
intelligence, and deal with pesky hackers I mean researchers. Second, some
form of immunity from liability will undoubtedly go to companies that use the
mandated lame-ass key escrow encryption, or incorporate "golden key"
backdoors. Third, mandated backdoors especially will do in open source
operating systems, if not most open source software. If it's only legal to
sell an OS that does the mandatory key escrow or contains a backdoor, then
it's illegal to sell or provide or even encourage an OS that doesn't have the
mandatory features. Buh bye Linux, FreeBSD and Temple OS.

